# Sherried Venison Stew



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 ln venison steak cut into strips
1/2 cup of water
1 green bell pepper diced
1 cup of mushrooms sliced
4 tbslp of butter devided
1 tsp basil
1 cup of onion sliced thin
15 oz can of tomato sauce
1/2 cup of sliced water chestnuts
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 cup of chicken stock
few drops of hot sauce
1/2 cup of dry sherry

In a large skillet slowly brown venison in 2 tbslp of butter stirring constantly. Ad water and basil. Cover and simmer for 20 mins. Drain any remaining liquid. Meanwhile, saute green pepper and onions in remaining 2 tblsp of butter until soft. Add to drained venison along with mushrooms, tomato sauce and water chestnuts. Cover and simmer fir 15 mins. Stir in hot sauce, worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper and sherry and simmer for 5 mins. Reduce heat and blend in chicken stock, warm and serve.


----------

